# Farnam Supermodel Winner on the Cover of VA Horse Journal



## katahttude (Mar 7, 2011)

how could you miss his 2 page centerfold Cheetah supermask Farnam ad??
;-)


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

Pretty cool huh ???  

Denise Gainey


----------



## katahttude (Mar 7, 2011)

It's just the first of many cool ads to follow


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

You must be his proud Mom 

Denise Gainey


----------



## katahttude (Mar 7, 2011)

No, a proud voter and fan of Zahn! He is our hometown hero and we are on the "lookout" for his new ads and this forum (as well as the others you posted) turned up on a google search.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HGEsquire (Feb 21, 2010)

**



katahttude said:


> No, a proud voter and fan of Zahn! He is our hometown hero and we are on the "lookout" for his new ads and this forum (as well as the others you posted) turned up on a google search.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well so glad to have you here! What is Eastville close to? We are just West of Richmond about 1 hour away. We love our Arabians here too!

Denise Gainey


----------

